# Cherry Shrimp - where can i get one??? All out of stock



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Everywhere i've looked online says they are out of stock of the cherry shrimp. Anyone know of any other good sites to purchase online that have them in stock?

Thanks


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

when in doubt, craigslist. if in more doubt, ebay it up.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobs Tropical Plants
Look what i found. I've bought a lot from there. Very trustworthy.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I got mine from

Red Cherry Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm

It arrived 01Apr2011


----------

